# Recently found out I’m pregnant.. with twins.



## Risaann24

I’m 27 years old and have been a registered nurse for four years. This will be my first pregnancy and I just found out it is twins.. I’m incredibly nervous and full of emotions as I may be going through this alone. Of course I have my friends but the father of the baby had not been supportive of this at all.. At first I wrapped my head around being a single mom of one child but now I can’t seem to imagine being a single mom to two newborns. Looking for advice or words of encouragement.


----------



## stw93

Hey!! Welcome and Congratulations! 
Do you have an EDD? 
You have got a lot to wrap your head around right now, take your time with it its a shock and adjustment for anyone. When it comes down to it you will be amazed at what you can achieve and do alone if you have to! 
Everyone here is amazing and really supportive so you wont ever be alone! 
Congratulations again!!


----------



## Risaann24

stw93 said:


> Hey!! Welcome and Congratulations!
> Do you have an EDD?
> You have got a lot to wrap your head around right now, take your time with it its a shock and adjustment for anyone. When it comes down to it you will be amazed at what you can achieve and do alone if you have to!
> Everyone here is amazing and really supportive so you wont ever be alone!
> Congratulations again!!

My edd based off my lmp would be January 2nd but the ultrasound shows them being smaller so closer to end of January; however I’m not sure of how many twins actually go to full term.


----------



## stw93

I am due January 30th but I only have the one.....From my understand it really depends on the individual pregnancy as to how far you go but I know healthy twin pregnancies normally get pretty close. 
Have you told anyone that it is going to be twins? Do you have a strong support system?Once you can get your head around it things will get better right now it is just a lot to process all at once.


----------



## blueskai

Congrats!
I'm going through a similar thing with the father of the baby, but he seems to gradually be coming round to the idea and even said yesterday that he would come to the scan...that remains to be seen though and I don't want to get my hopes up!
What I do know from the years of being a member of this forum is that the support you get here is invaluable, so take advantage of it and never be afraid to vent or express your worries, or share your ups and downs. 
Wishing you all the best, and welcome!!

xo


----------



## Risaann24

stw93 said:


> I am due January 30th but I only have the one.....From my understand it really depends on the individual pregnancy as to how far you go but I know healthy twin pregnancies normally get pretty close.
> Have you told anyone that it is going to be twins? Do you have a strong support system?Once you can get your head around it things will get better right now it is just a lot to process all at once.

Well I have only told a few close friends and they are supportive and some coworkers and they are supportive as well but they all have family’s and lives of their own so I won’t be able to get much help from them. As far as family I have told no one yet. They are very religious on one side of the family and I’m not sure if they will speak to me after seeing as how I’m unmarried. The other side of my family will most likely be fine with it and somewhat supportive but in no means can they help. Most have multiple medical issues going on.


----------



## Risaann24

blueskai said:


> Congrats!
> I'm going through a similar thing with the father of the baby, but he seems to gradually be coming round to the idea and even said yesterday that he would come to the scan...that remains to be seen though and I don't want to get my hopes up!
> What I do know from the years of being a member of this forum is that the support you get here is invaluable, so take advantage of it and never be afraid to vent or express your worries, or share your ups and downs.
> Wishing you all the best, and welcome!!
> 
> xo

Thank you :) that’s why I joined. So far people seem very friendly and encouraging. 
It’s hard to not get your hopes up.


----------



## Rags

Hello, and don't panic!!! I'm a solo mum of 1 and have had a wonderful time with him. I'm not saying two will be easy but I've been assured by others that when you have two the first time you don't know any different and just get on with what needs done. You are already a nurse, you know how to look after multiple people and prioritise what needs done and when for them, this will be your home, your family, your schedule as it works for the three of you - you'll be fantastic (if exhausted for a while - which is completely normal no matter how many you have)


----------



## Risaann24

Rags said:


> Hello, and don't panic!!! I'm a solo mum of 1 and have had a wonderful time with him. I'm not saying two will be easy but I've been assured by others that when you have two the first time you don't know any different and just get on with what needs done. You are already a nurse, you know how to look after multiple people and prioritise what needs done and when for them, this will be your home, your family, your schedule as it works for the three of you - you'll be fantastic (if exhausted for a while - which is completely normal no matter how many you have)

I guess I didn’t think about it like that. I do have to prioritize. It’s silly but even though I’m an Labor and delivery nurse every little thing worry’s me. Like yesterday I had a little bit of spotting and cramping and I vented to my friend who said I was acting silly since I already know this is normal.


----------



## AmberR

Hello and congratulations! Fellow nurse here! It's totally normal to be feeling this way when it's you going through it. You are used to knowing that it's normal for patients but it's different when you are experiencing it yourself!! Feel free to vent here for the most part everyone is so nice and supportive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) Congratulations :)


----------

